# Fairfax, VA gamer looking for game



## khanaqila (Oct 24, 2008)

Former player looking for a game near Fairfax. A semi-monthly weekend game works best. Played D&D 3/3.5, Iron Heroes, Midnight, and a few other fantasy games. Looking for something different (super hero, sci-fi, ?).


----------



## Tarondor (Nov 3, 2008)

See my ad on this page for a game in Chantilly that looks like a good fit.


----------



## BluWolf (Nov 3, 2008)

We are starting a new group in Leesburg.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers-seeking-gamers/243863-d-d-leesburg-va.html


----------

